# Alpine iva D100 DC/DC converter help!



## Sel The Don (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello all!

My name is Sel, UK born and bred although I'm currently living in Turkey!

I'm a bit of an old skool sound system guy, I've just bought myself one of these head units along with a Phoenix Gold EQ215 EQ and M50 amp, I'm also on the hunt for the original (badass) Cerwin Vega Stroker sub.

The Alpine got delivered yesterday and has the DC/DC converter box missing. The unit doesn't power on.
I've read about that the headunit won't work without it so now I am on the hunt for one although I think I may be out of luck finding one.
Does anyone have one that may be for sale?

If not is there anyway that I can bypass the box to get the unit running? Or will it be a case of chuck it in the bin and buy something that's compete 

Thanks all!


----------

